# 6pack White Widow x Skunk



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok Starting a new grow. Got 6 little beans germing. Gonna grow White Widow x Skunk mix. Doing it old school with a paper towel and a ziplock bag setting on top of my cpu in a dark cabnet. Gonna do this as a small hydro grow in a 4x2x6.5 foot cabnet. Using some Flo lights in it right now for the begining of veg then I will switch to a 400 mh for the rest of veg and a 400 hps for flowering.Its a drip system..not sure on what nutrients I will use this time. I have General Hydroponics three part system and also advance nutrients sinsi grow and sinsi bloom? Well here are some pics of the beans and the cabnet........Toke it


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 10, 2007)

ok that is a very nice drip did u make it and if u did can u pm me the specs on it its very nice i got the genral hydro water farm but id love to build my own and i can pretty much look at it and see how its done but it would be easyer to fallow directions for me lol ,,,also good luck on the dro ,,wish u great luck and will be lookin in









   HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM


----------



## akirahz (Dec 10, 2007)

itsfournineteengotaminuit said:
			
		

> Ok Starting a new grow. Got 6 little beans germing. Gonna grow White Widow x Skunk mix. Doing it old school with a paper towel and a ziplock bag setting on top of my cpu in a dark cabnet. Gonna do this as a small hydro grow in a 4x2x6.5 foot cabnet. Using some Flo lights in it right now for the begining of veg then I will switch to a 400 mh for the rest of veg and a 400 hps for flowering.Its a drip system..not sure on what nutrients I will use this time. I have General Hydroponics three part system and also advance nutrients sinsi grow and sinsi bloom? Well here are some pics of the beans and the cabnet........Toke it



i wouldnt suggest putting it on the actual cpu or heatsink, perhaps just putting it inside the computer case on the floor of the case or on a hard drive would suffice.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 10, 2007)

i cannot offer any advise  but looking forward to seeing them ladies grow from beans :48:

good luck


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Dec 12, 2007)

OK its been 48 hrs and I have 4 out of 6 babys so far. Im gonna get those four in my system and let the other2 go for another couple days. Might also put one or 2 more beans in to germ incase they dont sprout. If they do decided to I will just have a nice mother plant to take clones from next time around. Put in a pic of the little tales........Toke it


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 12, 2007)

goodluck hope all goes well.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 12, 2007)

*Everything looks and sounds great. :aok:  Here's some GREEN MOJO to get them babies going.  *


----------



## sweetnug (Dec 12, 2007)

GH all the way.  Advanced is well over priced.  There are too many supplements that they say you need.  B.S.


----------



## theminx (Dec 14, 2007)

good luck  on the grow :tokie:


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks Like Your Off To A Great Start!!
Keep Them Green And Good Luck!!


----------

